# Can you use ceramic heat emitter in Exo Terra Glow Light fitting



## Beardie Owner (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi All

Pretty new to all this. Got a second hand viv and it came with Habistat dimming thermostat, unfortunately as it's a pulse one it causes the light to flash.

I much prefer the Exo Terra Glow Light fixture and wondered if this will hold the ceramic emitter without issues?

Thanks for reading


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

If the holder part that the bulb screws into is ceramic then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Beardie Owner (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks super tips, it is but now I think about I'm wondering if it is worth it as the point of the glow light is the reflector inside the shade but this won't work with the ceramic emitter I assume. 
On another note the one that came with it had a cage surround but I've read that these aren't advised as Beardies can get get caught up in them, any thoughts anyone please?


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

It's up to you really. 

If the holder is ceramic then it's fine for the job all the glow bit is I think is some sort coating on the inside of the lamp shade. You could use it as it is with a ceramic and the thermostat or buy a dimming thermostat and use a normal bulb. Or buy another ceramic holder.

I'm not sure what you mean when you say cage surround? Is it somthing that goes at the bottom of the lamp shade to stop the lizard touching the hear source and potentially getting a bad burn? 

If so leave it on for their safety.


----------



## Beardie Owner (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks supertips, it is a cage protector so I will leave to on.

Prefer to use the light to be honest but have laid out enough for now, how much would another thermostat set me back?


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Take a look online, they vary from shop to shop or you could try eBay for a used one.

Dimming is suitable for bulb and ceramic.
Pulse is Ceramic only. 
On/Off I would only use for a ceramic as it would turn a bulb on and off.


----------



## Beardie Owner (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks, using the ceramic for now. Is there any difference longterm for you leccy bills!


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Beardie Owner said:


> Thanks, using the ceramic for now. Is there any difference longterm for you leccy bills!


A pulse stat will ultimately mean less electricity usage for your ceramic bulb.


----------

